
The man behind the Commodore 64 - gibsonf1
http://www.news.com/The-man-behind-the-Commodore-64/2008-1042_3-6222406.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
amichail
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/40434/COMMODORE-64-PROGRAMMERS-
REF...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/40434/COMMODORE-64-PROGRAMMERS-REFERENCE-
GUIDE)

~~~
SwellJoe
It all looks so familiar, and it's been 20 years since I've used BASIC or 6502
assembly. When I pick up Perl or Python after not working with it for six
months it looks kind of foreign again. It's weird how those very early
experiences seem to be more intensely imprinted than what came later.

~~~
amichail
It's kind of strange how I like mostly 80s music. It's almost like I'm stuck
in a time warp. I guess it's that way with a lot of things.

------
neuro
sys 64738

~~~
davidw
poke 53280,40

At least, if I recall correctly...

~~~
amichail
[http://cbm.csbruce.com/~csbruce/cbm/transactor/v8/i3/p006.ht...](http://cbm.csbruce.com/~csbruce/cbm/transactor/v8/i3/p006.html)

[http://cbm.csbruce.com/~csbruce/cbm/transactor/v8/i3/p007.ht...](http://cbm.csbruce.com/~csbruce/cbm/transactor/v8/i3/p007.html)

